# 300 Watt Netzteil GtX 1070



## PewPewPewPew (4. November 2016)

Hallo!  

Ich  hab da mal eine kleine Frage, habe zurzeit eine GTX 960 die (laut internet beschreibung) max. 120 Watt zieht.
Habe aber vor mir eine GTX 1070 zuzulegen und frage mich ob ich mit meinen 300 Watt zurecht kommen werde, da ich nachgeguckt habe und die GTX 1070 max 150 Watt zieht.
Also der unterschied von 30 Ist ja nicht so hoch oder? Kenne mich in diesem Thema leider null aus :/ Aber logisch gesehen sollte es ja reichen :p
Bin über jede antwort erfreut, falls ich zuwenig Watt habe wäre es Nettwenn mir eins empfohlen wird  

Mfg PewPewPewPew

PC:
i7-4790
16GB DDR3
GTX 960


----------



## Rwk (4. November 2016)

Würde dir 500w empfehlen. So ganz nah am Limit rumdümpeln kann Probleme geben.
Die Karte kann unter Last auch schonmal mehr Strom fressen, als von Nvidia angegeben.
Dazu kommen dann noch andere Hardware und USB-Geräte...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. November 2016)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum.

Die Antwort ist ein klares nein, weil es keine guten 300W Netzteile gibt. Wenn Du die CPU mit geringerer Spannung betreibst, ansonsten kaum Peripheriegeräte nutzt und auch die GTX 1070 tendentiell etwas heruntertaktest und das Powerlimit reduzierst, wird es laufen. Aber ein neues Netzteil wäre ratsam. Für nur 70,-€ gibt es sehr hochwertige  mit höchsten Wirkungsgrad: 80 PLUS Platinum
Super Flower Platinum King 450W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2016)

Was für ein Netzteil hast du denn?
Für eine GTX 1070 sollte es mindestens 1x 8 Pin haben.


----------



## PewPewPewPew (4. November 2016)

interessierterUser, Achsoo  ok alles klar danke schön  

Die Sache ist ich hab nicht soo ein großes budget xD Es war ein Wunder das ich die 1070 bekomme 

Auf welche merkmale muss ich den Achten beim auswahl eines Netzteiles?  Vllt schaue ich mal herum und finde ein passendes 



Threshold , Ehm sry das weiß ich leider nicht :/ 



Rwk, Ok danke schön 

Vielen Dank für eure hilfe


----------



## Threshold (4. November 2016)

Schau einfach nach, Foto vom Aufkleber des Netzteils machen und hochladen.
Sofern das Netzteil aber keinen 8 Pin PCIe Stecker hat, kannst du das sowieso knicken, da viele GTX 1070 Karten einen 8 Pin Stecker benötigen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. November 2016)

Irgendwie verstehe ich das ganze nicht...

Eine  400 €+ Grafikkarte kaufen wollen, aber ein sehr schwaches Netzteil verwenden wollen?
Das leuchtet mir jetzt nicht soo sehr ein...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. November 2016)

Ich warte noch auf die Empfehlung eines 400 Watt Netzteils. ^^

Spaß beiseite. Das bereits verlinkte Netzteil oder eben das Be Quiet E10 Straight Power 500.
Ist preislich allerdings etwas höher angesetzt. 
be quiet! Straight Power 10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Du weißt nicht was kommt. Event. entscheidest du dich mal für eine GPU die mal eben bis zu 250 Watt alleine frisst und dann darfst du dir event. wieder ein neues Netzteil besorgen. ^^
Daher würde ich persönlich Richtung 450, 500 Watt gehen.

Ansonsten falls die Kohle wirklich zu knapp ist würde im MOMENT! auch das reichen.
be quiet! Straight Power 10 400W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wobei du da mit der Empfehlung von InteressierterUser wohl besser aufgestellt sein solltest.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2016)

Netzteilempfehlungen Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Rein von dem Verbrauch hätten 300w wohl gereicht, aber, es gibt da nix taugliches.

Wenn der Budgetschuh so stark drückt, dass selbst das 400W Corsair nicht geht,  gäbe es für 43€ noch was, aber eigentlich passt das nicht so wirklich zur 1070.
Und maji, warum? Ein 400er passt ja auch perfekt zur 1070. Wichtig ist da, dass es DC-DC Technik nutzt und auch sonst halbwegs tauglich ist.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. November 2016)

Chris-W201-Fan schrieb:


> Und maji, warum? Ein 400er passt ja auch perfekt zur 1070. Wichtig ist da, dass es DC-DC Technik nutzt und auch sonst halbwegs tauglich ist.



Passt ja auch.
Sprach ja eher das Thema Zukunftssicherheit an. 
Netzteil kauft man sich in der Regel alle 5 Jahre mal. Ggf. gar noch später.

Und 20-25 € mehr für ein Netzteil wo man womöglich zu 99% auch später Ruhe hat, halte ich persönlich für nicht verkehrt. 
Muss natürlich letztendlich jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2016)

Sicher wahr, aber der Trend geht ja zu sparsamerer Hardware.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. November 2016)

Ganz klar korrekt.
Nur hält das ja Nvidia/AMD nicht ab, ein High-end Monster das innerhalb der PCI-E Spezifikationen arbeitet anzubieten. 

Wie gesagt das muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2016)

PewPewPewPew schrieb:


> Auf welche merkmale muss ich den Achten beim auswahl eines Netzteiles?


Du musst auf die inneren Werte schauen, die findest Du aber nicht in Katalogwerten.
Du wirst nichts günstiges und angemessenes finden, die Spannungsregulation ist das
kritische.

Wenn Du wirklich kein Geld mehr hast, die Karte vor dem Rechner liegt und Du unbedingt
spielen willst, dann nimm von den Billigpappenheimers dieses. Es ist laut, es regelt die drei 
Spannungen 12V, 5V und 3,3V aber unabhängig voneinander (DC-DC). Für unbedeutende
 25,-€ mehr gibt es das sehr gut 450W Super Flower Netzteil , was in jeder Beziehung 
erheblich hochwertiger ist. Es hat mehr Schutzschaltungen, bessere Komponenten, ist
leiser etc... Alleine schon der höhere Wirkungsgrad spart Geld, bei 300W Verbrauch sind
 es 30W weniger, macht bei "üblichen" 1000h Spielen im Jahr 10,-€.  

Test: Kompakte 500-W-Netzteile im Test: Aerocool, be quiet!, Chieftec und Xilence fur unter 50 Euro - ComputerBase

Test: [Review] Xilence Performance A Series 530 Watt
zähneknirschend: 42,-€ Xilence Performance A+ Serie 530W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Empfehlung:  70,-€ Super Flower Platinum King 450W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*Fragen:*
- Dein eingebautes  Netzteil hat einen Aufkleber. Seitenteil abbauen, Foto machen einstellen
- Was für ein Gehäuse hast Du und wo ist das Netzteil eingebaut? Das Xilence 530W A+ Series 
hat KEINE Überhitzungsschutzschaltung und muss unten im Rechner mit Luftansaugung 
von unten eingebaut sein. Wie sieht überhaupt die Lüftung aus?



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Irgendwie verstehe ich das ganze nicht...


Ich verstehe auch nicht, warum die Leute keine hochwertigen Lüfter ins Gehäuse einbauen.
Das wichtigste am Rechner sind gute Lüfter und da wird immer gespart.... völlig unverständlich

Und noch wichtiger ist ein guter Monitor, daran darf man niemals sparen, denn das sieht man
direkt. Naja, aber das Netzteil, die sind heute alle gut und die Unterschiede marginal


----------



## poiu (5. November 2016)

Bitte Sticker vom NT posten

@interessierterUser Nicht das A sondern das A+


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2016)

Wie konnte mir das passieren... ist korrigiert, der Geizhalslink was aber richtig. puh


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2016)

Empfohlen hat der das A+ im Link, aber das Review vom A gepostet, naja, besser als andersrum


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. November 2016)

@interessierter User
Es wäre schön, wenn du weniger Meinung und mehr Fakten posten würdest.
Das Platinum King ist z.B. nur solala, wenn man nicht gerade 'nen besonders langen CPU Stecker braucht, gibts empfehlenswertere Geräte:
400W Straight Power, Cougar GX-S...


Anbei noch mal 'nen Link zu 'nem Xilence A+ Review:
300 Watt Netzteil GtX 1070


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2016)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn du weniger Meinung und mehr Fakten posten würdest.
> Das Platinum King ist z.B. nur solala


Wirklich beeindruckende Fakten.

Ich finde es sogar 'olala ....


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Passt ja auch.
> Sprach ja eher das Thema Zukunftssicherheit an.
> Netzteil kauft man sich in der Regel alle 5 Jahre mal. Ggf. gar noch später.
> 
> ...



Aber wozu?
Der TS kauft jetzt nicht das Maximum, das wird er vermutlich also nie machen und dafür reicht ein 400 Watt Netzteil immer.
Die Frage ist eher, ob er KM will oder nicht, denn das gibt es mit 400 Watt ja nicht.



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Anbei noch mal 'nen Link zu 'nem Xilence A+ Review:
> 300 Watt Netzteil GtX 1070



Irgendwie der falsche Link.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber wozu?


Übertakteter i7-4790K: 130W
Mainboard: 30W
übertaktere GTX 1070: 200W
allerlei Perepherie und Zusatzkarten ? schnell mal 75W 

450W Netzteile sind schon ganz sinnvoll, um aufrüsten zu können.
Du empfiehlst jedem unbedingt Skylake, weil man so toll Karten
einstecken kann ohne geteile Funktionen und empfiehlst dazu 
Netzteile, die gerade so für die Minimalkonfiguration ausreichen.
So berät jeder hier im Forum anders und unterschiedlich transparent.

Was für Dich wichtig, können andere ganz anderes bewerten...
Wie gesagt, das ALLERWICHTIGSTE am Rechner sind leise
Lüfter und gute Monitore, oder?


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Übertakteter i7-4690K: 130W
> Mainboard: 30W
> übertaktere GTX 1070: 200W
> allerlei Perepherie und Zusatzkarten ? schnell mal 75W



Hat der TS einen 4690K? Nein.
Hat der TS Zusatzkarten? Nein.
Also, was soll der Unsinn?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat der TS einen 4690K? Nein.
> Hat der TS Zusatzkarten? Nein.
> Also, was soll der Unsinn?


Naja es geht ja eher darum was später ist. Ich mein, wie oft kauft man sich ein Netzteil? ^^

Bei GPUs empfiehlt man ja auch etwas VRAM Puffer für die Zukunft dazu zu nehmen.
Wieso nicht das gleiche bei Netzteilen die man gar 2-3 Mal so lang im Rechner stecken hat.


----------



## Rwk (5. November 2016)

Der Vergleich mit VRAM ist nicht so toll, davon braucht man ja zukünftig immer mehr !
Wobei die Hardware jedoch tendenziell immer weniger Strom verbraucht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. November 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> ...Wobei die Hardware jedoch tendenziell immer weniger Strom verbraucht.


Aber mit den Jahren sammeln sich Peripheriegeräte an. Hier 1W, da 5W, und dort 20W...
Der Wirkungsgrad der Netzteile ist um die 50% Auslastung am besten, etc.

Ein 10-400W "reicht" natürlich. Aber etwas Luft nach oben zu haben, hilft.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. November 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit VRAM ist nicht so toll, davon braucht man ja zukünftig immer mehr !
> Wobei die Hardware jedoch tendenziell immer weniger Strom verbraucht.


Hilft ja nix, wenn man mal mehr dran kommt oder Big Volta womöglich das nächste Upgrade werden soll. 

Und nein Big Volta oder meinetwegen auch Big Pascal werden keine 150 Watt Karten. ^^

Hoffe man hat nu verstanden was ich meine. Aber wie gesagt das muss man Fall bezogen selber wissen. 
Ich weiß ja nicht was der TE danach vor hat.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Naja es geht ja eher darum was später ist. Ich mein, wie oft kauft man sich ein Netzteil? ^^



Öfter als eine neue Packung Unterhosen. 

Es geht mir ja auch nicht darum, dem User zu erklären, dass er sich unbedingt das kleinst mögliche Netzteil zu kaufen.
Es geht darum zu erklären, dass man keine überdimensionierten Teile braucht -- weißt du doch auch, dass die meisten User viel zu große Netzteile haben.
Ergo erklärt man, was ausreichend ist, und zwar auch für später.
Ob sich der TS nun das 400er oder 500er Modell kauft, ist ihm überlassen. Wichtiger ist eben, dass er sich kein 630 Watt L8 oder Thermaltake kauft.
Und ein 400er E10 ist nun mal preiswerter als ein 500er E10. Wenn das budget knapp ist, ist das ein Argument.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Bei GPUs empfiehlt man ja auch etwas VRAM Puffer für die Zukunft dazu zu nehmen.
> Wieso nicht das gleiche bei Netzteilen die man gar 2-3 Mal so lang im Rechner stecken hat.



Öhm -- nach deiner Rechnung müssten wir dann schon bei 10.000 Watt Netzteilen sein. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber mit den Jahren sammeln sich Peripheriegeräte an. Hier 1W, da 5W, und dort 20W...
> Der Wirkungsgrad der Netzteile ist um die 50% Auslastung am besten, etc.



Meine Güte. 
Der Wirkungsgrad ist nicht bei 50% am Besten.
Das war vor 20 Jahren mal so, aber inzwischen hat sich bei Netzteilen eine Menge getan. Ist dir vielleicht nicht bekannt.
Aber ich weise gerne mal darauf hin, dass bei vielen Netzteilen die maximale Leistung inzwischen auf der 12 Volt Spannung abrufbar ist.
Das war früher nicht so. Ergo kannst du mit einem 400 Watt Netzteil problemlos ein Rechner betreiben, der 400 Watt primär zieht.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2016)

Und der beste Wirkungsgrad ist beim V550 z.B. eher bei 20%


----------



## azzih (5. November 2016)

Würd ich trotzdem nicht machen und kein einziger Hardwarehersteller würde da mit deinen Empfehlungen mitgehn. Mit nem Mittelklasse PC und beispielsweise RX480/GTX1060 kann man ein gutes 400W Netzteil problemlos nehmen. Aber alles darüber sollte schon in die 500W Richtung gehen. Rechnet halt selbst aus was eure Graka und Prozessor zieht +50W pauschal für den Rest dazu und das ist schon großzügig.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2016)

Also wenn Messungen unter last nicht mal 280w ergeben, ist ein 400w wohl ausreichend dimensioniert.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2016)

Ich denke ja, dass der TS inzwischen in einem anderen Forum nachfragt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Öfter als eine neue Packung Unterhosen.
> 
> Es geht mir ja auch nicht darum, dem User zu erklären, dass er sich unbedingt das kleinst mögliche Netzteil zu kaufen.
> Es geht darum zu erklären, dass man keine überdimensionierten Teile braucht -- weißt du doch auch, dass die meisten User viel zu große Netzteile haben.
> ...



Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen dass das angesprochene Thema Unterhosenkauf nicht allzu weit Verbreitung findet. ^^

Aber nu Butter bei die Fische.
Wir sprechen über eine Hardware die neben das Gehäuse üblicherweise mit am Längsten verweilt.
Sollte da am Ende bei 20 Euro mehr geknausert werden?

Wenn das Geld tatsächlich für ein ordentliches Netzteil oder gar nur die Zahlungsdifferenz von ca. 20 Euro fehlen, sollte man sich wirklich fragen ob das Geld für eine 400+ € Grafikkarte woanders angelegt nicht sinnvoller gewesen wäre. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Öhm -- nach deiner Rechnung müssten wir dann schon bei 10.000 Watt Netzteilen sein.



Ich gebe gern zu, das meine Kiste nicht grad als Verbrauchsgarant für aktuelle Hardware steht. ^^
Ich kann z B. froh sein wenn meine Kiste inkl OC und all den Kram den ich da dran ab bei unter 400 Watt bleibt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Irgendwie der falsche Link.


Stimmt, hier der korrekte Link:
Xilence Performance A+ Series Netzteil im Test



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Naja es geht ja eher darum was später ist. Ich mein, wie oft kauft man sich ein Netzteil? ^^


Diese Argumentation ist völlig an der Realität vorbei. Denn nach dieser Argumentation könnten wir eigentlich nichts unter 750-1000W empfehlen, denn man könnte sich ja 'ne zweite - oder dritte Karte in den Rechner stecken...

In der Praxis ist das ganze einfach nicht der Fall. UNd die meisten Leute möchten auch nicht großartig übertakten, auch wenn sie sich OC Zeugs kaufen. 

Ganz ab davon wissen wir nicht, wie es in 10 Jahren ausschaut. Wenn du jetzt mal 10 Jahre zurück gehst, welches von den damaligen Netzteilen würdest du heute noch verwenden wollen? Mir fällt da kaum was ein...

Und genau das ist ja der Punkt:
In der Regel wird der Unterbau mehrere Jahre lang genutzt werden und nicht ausgetauscht. Im Laufe der Lebensdauer vom Netzteil sind 2-3 verschiedene Grafikkarten üblich. Das Board samt CPU wird aber oft in einem Zeitraum von 5 Jahren oder mehr nicht getauscht. Wenn du jetzt 5 Jahre zurück denkst, dann sprechen wir von LGA1366 und dem 1155er Sockel mit Sandy und Ivy Bridge Prozessoren. Diese sind auch heute noch OKish, insbesondere die i7. Hier würd sogar ein Austausch des Prozessors lohnen, insbesondere auf dem 1366er SOckel, da 6 Kerner relativ preiswert zu beschaffen sind.


Von daher darf man gar nicht in die Zukunft schauen, denn man weiß nie, was dort passieren wird.
Und aktuell steigt die Verlustleistung im mittleren Bereich auch nciht. Ganz im Gegenteil, das sinkt dramatisch!

nur die absoluten High ENd Karten, die sich kein Mensch leisten kann (Titan, 980Ti z.B.) sind noch recht verschwenderisch. Im Bereich bis 350€ sind wir aber eher im Bereich von um die 150W. Da reicht ein 400W Netzteil locker!

Das Problem bei den Teilen ist eher, dass sie sinnlos sind, da die 5x0W Version nur 2-3 € mehr kostet....


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. November 2016)

Ich sprach ja von einem simplen Gamer PC mit einer leistungsstarken GPU.
Weshalb geht es also an der Realität vorbei, wenn sich jemand im Nachhinein für eine High-end Karte entscheidet? O.o 

Ich bezweifle das künftige (fast) Vollausbau Chips sich die 250-300 Watt nicht genehmigen werden.

Und so Realitätsfern ist das nu einmal nicht, das sich jemand der schon jetzt 400-450 Euro für eine Grafikkarte ausgibt, event. beim nächsten Mal direkt den big Boss  für meinetwegen 600 euro angelt. Und sei es später gebraucht.
(Kann hier genauso auch überhaupt nicht statt finden)

Desweiteren wiederhole ich mich ungern. Ich hab ja geschrieben das es jetzt langt. Nur wieso, wie du ja schon richtig sagtest die "paar" Euro an falscher Stelle sparen und damit event. später im Nachteil zu sein? 

Wenn es so ist wie ihr sagt frag ich mich wirklich ernsthaft wo eure 400 Watt Netzteile sind?
Heißt geht euer Netzteil mal kaputt, holt ihr euch ein 400 Watt Netzteil? Kann ich leider nur schwer glauben. 

Wir sprechen hier über das Thema 450-500 Netzteil anstatt 400 Watt. Hier geht es um keine beachtliche deutliche Summen. Einzig eine Art Fettpolster für später, für im Vergleich geringen Zusatzleistung. 

Ich würde mich z.B. unwohl fühlen wenn mein Netzteil am Ende 50 Watt vom Brake-Even-Point steht.
Ich will z. B. frei bei der Wahl von Hardware sein, ohne mir den Kopf zerbrechen zu müssen, ob meine Spule das noch ergibt.
(und nein ich spreche nicht von Multi-GPU, um den Leitfaden mal aus den Weg zu räumen ^^)

Sicher man weiß nicht was in 5, 10 Jahren ist, nur weiß ich das bei der übrigen Hardware genauso wenig.
Man kann es mal mehr, mal weniger nur erahnen. Doch das sieht wie ich auch hier nu wieder erfahre jeder unterschiedlich.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2016)

Sagte Stefan doch.
Was kostet denn eine aktuelle High End Karte?
Gibt ja nur eine, 1300€.
Wie viele Kennst du, die sich so eine Karte kaufen und dabei Gedanken machen, ob das Netzteil reicht?


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. November 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sagte Stefan doch.
> Was kostet denn eine aktuelle High End Karte?
> Gibt ja nur eine, 1300€.
> Wie viele Kennst du, die sich so eine Karte kaufen und dabei Gedanken machen, ob das Netzteil reicht?


Ach mensch, ich spreche von den nächsten Karten.
Was war denn bei der GTX 780 Ti? GTX 980 Ti? R 390X, Fury X O.o 
Es kommen doch nicht bloß Titan Karten als high-end Chip heraus.

Das betrifft ja nicht nur GPUs, sondern sämtliche Periphere.

Ich hab Lust auf Videoschnitt oder will gar meine Games ordentlich capturen? Ok hol ich mir eine Videokarte. 
Der Sound ist mäh? Soundkarte her.
Speicher langt nicht?
2, 3 Platte her, eine externe für unterwegs natürlich gleich mit dran.
Und das künftige LED Keyboard will schließlich auch mit versorgt werden.
Das kann sich alles läppern.  
Aber nu gut lassen wir das Thema nu gut sein.
Ich hab eure Einwände verstanden und gebe den Punkten genauso recht.
Es kann aber auch genauso gut nach hinten los gehen und das sollte man den Leuten zumindest auch mal mit auf den Weg geben.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2016)

Was für nächsten Karten?
Denkst du echt, dass du eine GTX 1080 Ti für weniger als 1000€ kriegst?
Und jemand, der sich gerade einen neuen Rechner für 1000€ gekauft hat, kauft sich jetzt eine Grafikkarte dazu, die nochmal soviel kostet?
Bleib realistisch.
Eine High End Karte mit Leistungsaufnehmen von über 200 Watt kaufen nur die wenigsten.
Die breite Masse kauft Karten im Bereich einer GTX 1070 und die begnügt sich mit 150-180 Watt und dafür reicht nun mal ein 400 Watt Netzteil aus.

Ich weiß auch nicht, wo das Problem ist. 
Wenn der TS sagt, dass er lieber ein 500 Watt Netzteil will, aber keine 100€ dafür ausgeben kann, kriegt er Empfehlungen für genau das. Das weißt du doch.
Nur schadet es doch auch nicht, im zu erklären, dass ein 400 Watt Netzteil reicht und er sich dann eher ein höherwertiges 400 Watt Netzteil kaufen kann denn ein schlechteres 500 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. November 2016)

Neue GPU? Nein nicht jetzt aber event. in 2, 3 Jahren. Nu gut lassen wir das Thema ruhen.
Ich glaube wir hängen uns zu sehr beim Thema GPU Verbrauch auf.
Das sollte nur eines der möglichen künftigen Ursachen dafür sein, weshalb es später womöglich je nach User eng werden könnte.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2016)

In 2-3 Jahren kauft er sich den Nachfolger des Nachfolgers der GTX 1070 -- nennen wir sie mal GTX 3070.
Die wird sicher in etwa die gleiche Leistungsaufnahme haben, vielleicht sogar weniger, wenn sich HBM durchgesetzt hat.

Und du könntest dir auch mal ein neues Netzteil kaufen. 
Ich brauche wieder Umschläge.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. November 2016)

Ich darf dich daran erinnern, wie viele sich hier zum Release der GTX 1070, eine gebrauchte GTX 980 Ti gekauft hatten, da diese preislich bis auf 400 Euro gesunken ist.  

Aber ja, ich bräuchte mal wieder ein neues NT. 
Welches 400 Watt Netzteil schlägst du mir denn vor? ^^

*Spaß muss sein


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. November 2016)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich sprach ja von einem simplen Gamer PC mit einer leistungsstarken GPU.


Ich auch. Aber du musst auch mal schauen, wie es gerade in der Realität ausschaut, bei beiden Herstellern.

Und da bist dann eher bei unter 200W, maximal 250W, wenn du unter 500€ bleiben möchtest.
Aber genau darum gings ja hier.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Weshalb geht es also an der Realität vorbei, wenn sich jemand im Nachhinein für eine High-end Karte entscheidet? O.o


Weil das nicht die Realität ist!
Man bleibt in der Regel im gleichen Preisbereich, wenn man aufrüstet!

Wenn die jetzige RX470/480/1060 zu lahm ist, kauft man sich ganz sicher keine 1080 sondern dreht erst mal die Details runter. Und in 2-3 Jahren wird dann für 200-350€ der Nachfolger gekauft. High End Hardware ist da äußerst unwahrscheinlich. Und selbst wenn: auch hier sind 400W ausreichend.



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle das künftige (fast) Vollausbau Chips sich die 250-300 Watt nicht genehmigen werden.


...was jetzt das High End ist, wovon ich ja sprach und auch nicht bestritten habe...

Du musst auch lesen und versuchen zu verstehen, was ich schrieb und wovon ich schrieb.

Hier geht es um Preis/Leistungs Sicht...



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Und so Realitätsfern ist das nu einmal nicht, das sich jemand der schon jetzt 400-450 Euro für eine Grafikkarte ausgibt, event. beim nächsten Mal direkt den big Boss  für meinetwegen 600 euro angelt. Und sei es später gebraucht.
> (Kann hier genauso auch überhaupt nicht statt finden)


Doch, ist es. Und selbst wenn muss man auch noch stark übertakten, um an die 400W zu kommen.

Kauf dir doch mal 'nen Leistungsschätzeisen! Die sind auch gar nicht so teuer und ab 10€ bekommst schon gute Brennstuhl Geräte!
Erst dann weißt du wirklich, wieviel ein Rechner verbraucht und was mit kleinen Netzteilen geht.

Wenn ich mit meinen zwei 7970er (non GHz!!) ein Spiel spiele, komme ich auch dicke mit 600W hin. Und du sagst jetzt, dass man für eine Grafikkarte ein 550W Gerät brauchen sollte?

In der Zeit, in der DU hierüber philosophierst, hättest du auch kurz zum nächsten größeren Baumarkt gehen können und dir das entsprechende Gerät beschaffen können und schauen können, was denn dein Rechner in der Realität wirklich aufnimmt!



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ach mensch, ich spreche von den nächsten Karten.
> Was war denn bei der GTX 780 Ti? GTX 980 Ti? R 390X, Fury X O.o
> Es kommen doch nicht bloß Titan Karten als high-end Chip heraus.


Ja und das waren High End Karten, die sehr teuer waren (OK, die 390X nicht) und im Bereich um 500€ angesiedelt waren...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. November 2016)

Ähh genau das habe ich vor Jahren schon getan mein Bester. 

( Wie oft habe ich hier schon Verbrauchswerte mit Pics verlinkt... ^^)

Oder denkst du ich sauge mir das irgendwie aus den Fingern? 

Von 550 Watt habe ich genauso wenig gesprochen bzw. darüber das nicht allein die Grafikkarte der Grund für einen zünftigen Mehrverbrauch sein kann.

Was jetzt allerdings daran Realitätsfern sein soll, wenn jemand der zunächst immer auf Mittelklasse Karten gesetzt hat, sich nun im High-end Sektor versucht geht mir zwar nicht so recht durch die Birne, aber soll nun auch gegessen sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. November 2016)

Nur darfst du dabei auch nicht außer acht lassen, dass die 'normalen 4 Kerner' nicht solche Schluckspechte wie dein 1366er ist.
Da kannst dann mindestens 50W abziehen, um auf dem Niveau von halbwegs modernen Plattformen zu landen.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (5. November 2016)

Das weiß ich doch und genau das hab ich doch hier im Threat extra betont. 

ZITAT:


majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ich gebe gern zu, das meine Kiste nicht grad als Verbrauchsgarant für aktuelle Hardware steht. ^^
> Ich kann z B. froh sein wenn meine Kiste inkl OC und all den Kram den ich da dran ab bei unter 400 Watt bleibt.


----------



## Threshold (5. November 2016)

400 Watt ist doch für eine 1366 Plattform nicht schlecht.
Was natürlich auch daran liegt, dass du eine sparsame Grafikkarte hast. 
Ich kann mich noch an meinem 1366 System erinnern. Das Teil hat Strom ohne Ende gefressen und daher war ich froh, dass ich den Kram dann auch entsorgen konnte.
Schon alleine deshalb würde ich auch nicht so lange an einer Plattform festhalten.
Aber das ist wiederum ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (5. November 2016)

Wenn ich meinen benchtable mit der 780ti ausreize, steht ne 6 vorn


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. November 2016)

Klar, wenn mans drauf anlegt, gehts schon 
Man muss halt 'nur' die Spannung entsprechend anheben.

Aber darum gehts ja nicht unbedingt sondern eher um normale Dinge.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (6. November 2016)

Na der table ist 1366, der quad da drauf hat aktuell 4,4ghz auf der uhr, bei 1,472v, qpi be 1,455v, das bekomme ich prime nicht unter Luft gekühlt. Für n Cinebench-Run reicht die Luftkühlung gerade so 
Also bis man mit normaler Hardware 400w ausreizt, muss man schon extreme kombies nutzen, 
Mein 1156 System mit der gtx 780 non ti braucht im valley ca. 320w.


----------

